# Dirty Tricks :D



## Andrew Green (Nov 8, 2005)

Elbow in the sternum, chin in the ribs, finger under the nose.

We all know some, what are your favorite grappling dirty tricks?


----------



## twayman (Nov 8, 2005)

Finger behind the ear or under the chin.  Shin against the inside of the shin 4" above the ankle.  Elbow in the side of the neck.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 8, 2005)

Raking my knuckles across the back of the opponents hand, pinching the achilles, oh and tickling... damn that is nasty and I have had it done to me too many times when I was about to win!


----------



## Shogun (Nov 8, 2005)

Grinding my Knuckles into the sternum, and pressing my fingers into the side of the neck.

oh, and monkey gripping the bicep.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 8, 2005)

Index knuckle between the ribs.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 8, 2005)

Kneeling onto the arm fat (or muscle). hurts something bad.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 8, 2005)

Thumb into the bicep hurts a lot too if you hit the right spot.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 8, 2005)

Let's not forget the classics now:

Wet Willie
Purple Nurple
Wedgie


----------



## CrankyDragon (Nov 9, 2005)

If were talking about street fighting, self defense:
Punch to throat
Nut Rack
Knee or Elbow to head
Knee or Elbow inside of rib cage

If were talking about the mat:
Pressure points on the head such as below the ear, tempal, nose rake or drag
Knuckle rake to the inside of the rib cage, just under the arm
Armpit pinch


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 9, 2005)

I like the one where you pull out a stun-gun and put it right on their spine! Alternatives are eye-gouging, spitting, or biting the ear off Mike Tyson style.


----------



## The Kai (Nov 9, 2005)

Pinch to the inside of thigh


----------



## Navarre (Nov 9, 2005)

Cinching the right side of the opponent's head tight against my right shoulder (to bury his face in my arm and limit air supply) while digging the knuckles of my right hand into his left temple (my right hand receiving extra power by gripping it with my left). It's not enough to stop someone but it hurts.

Also, digging into the cuticle with my thumbnail when trying to pry a finger.


----------



## The Kai (Nov 9, 2005)

Choking him out and sleeping with his girlfriend?


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Nov 9, 2005)

sticking my finger in their ear, pulling the ear, sticking my finger in their nose, pinching the nose, nipple pinch, driving fingers into the axilla, driving knuckles into the base of the skull, wrenching the index finger or big toe, punching the calf, driving a knee into the calf........


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Nov 9, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Choking him out and sleeping with his girlfriend?


 
:rofl:


----------



## Navarre (Nov 9, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Choking him out and sleeping with his girlfriend?


 
Hey! I was wondering where Summer went! I thought she must have gone to get help after I passed out. ... Don't know what happened..One minute I was walking along feeling fine and then...


----------



## The Kai (Nov 9, 2005)

Now you know why BJJ got so popular!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 9, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Pinch to the inside of thigh


 
A personal favorite for self-defense, but I wouldn't use it in a friendly match.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 9, 2005)

okay this is kinda dirty but it teaches a good lesson.

When someone stands strait up when you have them in a closed guard.  You grab their ankles and flex your hips.  Forces them backwards and they fall straight back.  Usually can only catch someone once with it but it is a good lesson to learn.  However, please make sure they know how to tuck their chin as to not knock their head.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 9, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> okay this is kinda dirty but it teaches a good lesson.
> 
> When someone stands strait up when you have them in a closed guard. You grab their ankles and flex your hips. Forces them backwards and they fall straight back. Usually can only catch someone once with it but it is a good lesson to learn. However, please make sure they know how to tuck their chin as to not knock their head.



Beginners are fun aren't they


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Nov 9, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> okay this is kinda dirty but it teaches a good lesson.
> 
> When someone stands strait up when you have them in a closed guard. You grab their ankles and flex your hips. Forces them backwards and they fall straight back. Usually can only catch someone once with it but it is a good lesson to learn. However, please make sure they know how to tuck their chin as to not knock their head.



This isn't a dirty technique but a valid sweep.  And hopefully no one is rolling before they are taught to breakfall anyway.

If you are doing this sweep in a gi it is a great way to sweep to full mount if you grab the collar on their way down.


----------



## lonecoyote (Nov 19, 2005)

Oil check!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 19, 2005)

Ah, the classic wrestler's trick! For those who don't know what this means...you don't want to know.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 19, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Ah, the classic wrestler's trick! For those who don't know what this means...you don't want to know.



*raised eyebrow in a quizzical look*  Do tell....


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 20, 2005)

Ummm, think orifices and fingers.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 20, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Ummm, think orifices and fingers.



EEEWWWWW!:barf:


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 20, 2005)

In eskrima/arnis/kali, it can also be known as the "stinky stick" technique.

Cthulhu


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 20, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> EEEWWWWW!:barf:


 
Yup.  One word.  Dipstick.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 20, 2005)

There is also a cane technique that uses the hook that we practice that is...shall we say dirty.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2005)

I understand that some styles of kung fu have ripping techniques using the fingers that target this area...like fish-hooking, but different...


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 21, 2005)

Using a knife, this would be gutting your kill. :boing1:


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 21, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Using a knife, this would be gutting your kill. :boing1:


 
Wow, Georgia, YOU'RE pleasent...


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 21, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Wow, Georgia, YOU'RE pleasent...


Why, thank you, Kyosanim! :lol2:


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 21, 2005)

We have a Tang Soo Do tanto hyung that has that very move in it.  Very, very nasty.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 21, 2005)

heh heh heh ... that might be a good follow up to dan gum sul ... heh heh heh


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> We have a Tang Soo Do tanto hyung that has that very move in it.


 
IN FMA the technique that looks like that is actually going after an artery via the perineum. Still nasty, but not the same.


----------



## lonecoyote (Nov 21, 2005)

I'd like to apologize for getting the conversation started in this direction. It is now like watching a car wreck. Keeps getting worse, but I can't look away.


----------



## Pab (Dec 11, 2005)

How about just the fingers in the ribs, when done freindly it's just an aggresive tickle but maliciously it can hurt quit badly.  As far as the inside of the thigh when using your knee and shin to pass you put pressure and scrape across it...Quite painfull as well


----------

